# I have no culture !!!!



## Miti (Jul 16, 2012)

hi . 
i am going to take my first step in cheese making .but i live somewhere that i dont have access to cheese culture . is there any way to make cheese without culture? all recipes that i have need culture. help me please .
please tell me which kind of cheese i should start with .


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jul 16, 2012)

For some cheeses you can use Yogert. The un-flavored un-sweetened kind.


----------



## Miti (Jul 17, 2012)

please name at least one of them .


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jul 17, 2012)

Feta is one of them.
You will need 1 gallon fresh milk ( cow or goat), 1 tablespoon yogurt, 1/2 rennet tablet, and 1 1/2 cup un iodized salt.
Heat milk to 85*F, wisk in yogert and remove from heat, let set 2 hours.
Disolve 1/2 rennet tablet in 3 to 4 tablespoons water, wisk into milk for 5 to 6 minnutes. let set 1 to 2 hours untill curd is firm*. Cut into cubes with knife to the size of dice. let set 10 minnutes. gently stir and cut large cubes to the size of dice. let sit 1/2 hour stiring accasionally.
Drain whey with colander lined with cheese cloth. let drain 5 hours. form into a block and refigerate for 90 minnutes, slice into 1 inch cubes
Make brine with 1 1/2 cups salt chill, soak feta cubes in refrigerator for 6 to 20 days, remove from brine, pat try and store in fridge in an airtight container.
*I used pasturized milk (fresh milk works better) and it did not set up but was more like cottage cheese floating in the whey, I just scouped it into the colander and things went fine after that.

I will check into more for you, hope this helped.


----------



## Miti (Jul 21, 2012)

hi . thanks for your help. i made it well. that was so easy and nice . but i want to make something to use in wine party , i think i am looking for something dry and aged . but my wife used feta in salad and that was good. thanks for reply to my post .


----------

